# Weekend Plus Monday's haul



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Silo Cigars in Knoxville had their grand opening this weekend with some killer deals. They had El Titan de Bronze their on Fri and Sat with a roller that rolled the cigars there on the spot. Pablo knew what he was doing and I got to meet Willy from El Titan super cool guy also. Today they had a Tatuaje specials. I bought the box and got the hat, cutter and a 3 pack of tat black for free. :hungry: Kevin the owner also handed me his tat black he was going to smoke but forgot about it and gave it to me. Again Kevin, thank you so much very generous of you. They have about every cigar you want there and if you are ever in town a must see. Also tried the new cruzado today and it was a fine smoke very much like the illusione. It was a good weekend and I have a few to smoke. eace:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

WOWWWWW!!!!!

Awesome picks man!!!! I think I see 6 cigars I need to pick up


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW great haul bro... that is alot of high quality smoking there!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats sweet, I like the hat, and all the smokes of course


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Um, that was one hell of a haul. :jaw: Nice job!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

all very nice pickups


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice Carlos... awesome hauls with great extras. Enjoy all of that bro!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like an awesome haul! Smoke up my friend!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice grabs. They will keep you busy for awhile!! Kevin is a first class guy and always willing to serve the customer!!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

nice....very nice.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang thats a great haul! Haven't had most of those smokes, but I have heard good things about all of them.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Hours of enjoyment. Nice choices.:thumb:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very cool man!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet pickups ~enjoy~


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dooood !!! nice pickups there brother...im jealous


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice pickup some fine quality smokes


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent...simply excellent!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet haul!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome smokes!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome smokes Carlos!! :thumb:
You made a great choice!! GOF, "X" and Tat Black in one haul!! :dribble:


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Those are some nice extras. Nice haul!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome pick up! Looks like I'll have to add some to my wish list...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's AWESOME! :cowboyic9:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very sweet..great cap too


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Droll time! nice haul.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great B&M, nice score


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great weekend and an incredible score! Well done!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice pickup man


----------

